# Solution for scorched wort?



## cremmerson (6/6/13)

During a moment of stupidity, I scorched my wort. I was boiling dried malt (with water, all ok) with hops for an hour and ended up scorching the wort. So I have a lovely strong bitter with some excellent characteristics - fruity aroma, opaque brown colour - but after almost two weeks in FV the taste is compromised: a malty start but an acrid finish. I'm willing to bottle this and lay it down until Christmas (six months should make for an excellent spicy treat, right?) but I am wondering if anyone has any solutions for intermediary rescues?

As per the ingredient list below, I've used the trub from my last batch as the yeast for this batch. I can understand it may contribute (I don't think it did) but I don't want to turn this thread into a debate into the merits of reusing yeast in this manner; this batch (my sixth) was a way of testing the impact for my own experience. 

Ingredient notes follow. And thanks. 

Coopers English Bitter kit, best before 27.7.14
Dark dried malt extract, 1.7kg (boiled with hops)
CaraAroma, 400g (steeped per below)
Chocolate Malt, 170g (steeped at 67C for 25 mins)
Styrian Golding, [email protected]
Styrian Golding, [email protected]
Safale US05 (used trub from last batch with similar agreements)
23l


----------



## manticle (6/6/13)

In my experience, things that taste burnt remain burnt. You may disguise it a bit with other things but that finish will always be there.

Sweetness will combat the flavour somewhat but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## QldKev (6/6/13)

I'd dump it and get a good one down, then you can move on and forget about this one.


----------



## cremmerson (6/6/13)

That is the saddest news I have had. (Actually, not really, but you know...)

Not even the hope of using it as a Christmas/Thai food specialty beer?

Yes, I'm obviously grasping here. 

Thanks QldKev. In future, if I am boiling DME for an extended period with my hops, how do I avoid this? Bring it down to a light simmer? Will this work for the hops?


----------



## bum (6/6/13)

Mate, if you don't reckon it tastes so bad now that you want to give up on it then bottle it and taste it later (so long as you've got the bottles to spare). Worst case scenario is that you waste an hour bottling.

As above, I doubt the scorched flavours will go anywhere but as other flavours develop you may get something more enjoyable.


----------



## cremmerson (6/6/13)

Thanks Manticle and Bum. Excellent advice. I will probably bottle as "Crispy Pig Bitter" but avoid the usual practice of laying aside five for museum stock. 

Good lesson learned - but I still question about boiling hops with DME for an hour. Low simmer only rather than boil?


----------



## bum (6/6/13)

Scorched extract _usually_ comes from it not being properly dissolved and sitting at the bottom. I always dissolved extract in cold water then brought to it the boil.

It is possible to scorch any wort if you've got intense enough hotspots in your kettle though - elements are supposedly pretty handy for that trick.

If you think the second scenario is your issue then turning it down will help avoid the problem in future.

Not sure I'd be totally keen on simmering only - hops are alleged to work better under a more vigorous boil. I'm sure you could compensate with more hops if that's the way you end up needing to go.

[EDIT: typos]


----------



## manticle (6/6/13)

Adequate hydration and dissolution of the malt, stir occasionally and adjust heat as necessary. Any hint of scorching, immediately remove from heat, transfer wort and thoroughly clean the pot. You can then return to the boil. It's extended contact with burnt, crusty wort that will result in permanent flavour.
No need for whimpering simmers.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/6/13)

suttle burnt flavour is not going to hurt something like a bitter IMO, don't waste it, ferment and bottle, if it tastes crap after a month leave it another month and try again, if after a few months you find it's only getting worse and is undrinkable, then ditch

hate to see beer go to waste


----------



## brad81 (6/6/13)

Instead of turfing it, why not try cooking with it? Pork and ale? Maybe a roast on the weber where the burnt taste can be masked with some smoke?


----------



## cremmerson (7/6/13)

Brad81, excellent idea, but I'm thinking that's a lot of pork! 23 litres? Tempting to just throw the pork into the FV as a marinade...

DarkFaerytale, I think I'll take your advice there. It can sit in the cupboard for a while and serve as an occasional test. And reminder. And yes, I have an issue with ditching it. It's the principle...

And Bum and Manticle, thanks. Vigorous boil, constant checking for an hour. Perhaps just boil the hops separately for an hour in water and add? I think boiling the malt adds little except risk at this stage - although the hops may infuse more. More experimentation ahead. 

Thanks for the feedback all; as always, your knowledge is appreciated.


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

No - boil the hops with the malt. Just watch the boil (and not constantly - just be mindful). You'll get used to how often and how hot. How much water are you adding to how much malt?


----------



## cremmerson (11/6/13)

It was 1.7kg DME with 2l of water. I will up the water next time.


----------



## manticle (11/6/13)

You want a ratio of about 100g per L. If you have a small pot size, just dissolve the amount you can and add the rest in the last 10 minutes or so of the boil to sanitise and dissolve.

This ratio is to hit a boil gravity of around 1040 but will solve your other issue as well.


----------



## Nick JD (11/6/13)

The solution to scorched wort is thus:

Extra Special Bitter Rauchbier


----------

